# Wheeling/Moundsville WV



## Eric Richardson (Aug 30, 2016)

Any wood workers or turners in Wheeling or Moundsville? Looking for someone interested in getting together and maybe working on projects together.


----------



## Eric Richardson (Aug 30, 2016)

Moderators I put this in the wrong place and Im not sure how to move it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ok. Thanks @Tony , I moved it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

